# sanchezi?



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

just making sure


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

u and that ruler lol


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

rocker said:


> u and that ruler lol


gets the job done everytime

the only thing i could see this fish being other then a sanchezi is possibly a small rhom. but im set on sanchezi until i hear otherwise


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

nice sanchezi


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Looks like a sanchezi to me as well, especially with that tail with the bigger V shape and then of course the colors of the gill plate and anal fin.


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Sanchezi...


----------



## RedSpilo (Mar 18, 2006)

definately sanchezi...looks alot like mine...there unique fish...i like their personalities..very mixed..


----------



## ALESSANDRO (Jun 26, 2006)

Sanchezi


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

Looks like a Sanchezi to me also.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Appears to be Sanchezi but i think it will be best to grow him out a couple more inches and re-post.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

that fish looks identical to my sanch when he was that size. im 100% shure thats a sanch.


----------



## NickNick (Apr 18, 2006)

Sanchezi


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

the stupid son of a bitch doesnt grow. its about 3-3.5 inches and has been since i had it. 50% water changes bare bottem tank 15 gallon with AC300 filter on it and also fed shrimp soaked in liquid vitamins......... this fish pisses me off. its a waste of electricity to run his tank.

maybe i will introduce him to my 6-7 inch rhom


----------



## Piranha loca (Aug 20, 2006)

yah man its a sanchezi and they do grow really slow, it would be a lost if your rhom met the sanchezi.


----------

